# These white people aint gonna take it no﻿ mo'!



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This guy rocks. Sadly I bet noone on his side of the crayon box agrees with him.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Love it! haha! Especially when he says he's gonna join us when we rise up!! :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

In my opinoin, it's more than a white and black issue.

I'm getting sick and tired of this so called "freely elected" gov. pushing my *** around. I work hard and ask for no handouts, yet I'm expected to contribute my "fair share" to all of the lazy asses in this country who "CHOOSE" to set on their dead asses an wait for a handout.


One thing we agree on.


I'm just about fed up with this bullshit.
:aargh4:




Just sayin'


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I agree with this fella on some points but chew those over when considering his opinion. "The degree of one's emotion varies inversely with one's knowledge of the facts" the less you know the hotter you get


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> This guy rocks. Sadly I bet noone on his side of the crayon box agrees with him.


 so true and funny


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Long legged mac daddy makes me sick. If you watched Glen Beck today he nailed him along with Dr. keith Ablow. You are judged by the company you keep and he keeps some pretty bad company. How can you sit somewhere for Twenty years and not listen. And his wife is just now proud to call herself American.
i wish he would invite me to the White House for a beer.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you even imagine the media circus if a white man were to get on the radio and say the same thing? Maybe then the media would find something else to put on TV besides Micheal Jackson.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we live in sad times friends.
all the points made above are true and valid. 
If Bush did 1/10th of what barry has done it would have been the end of the world.
all this is perpetuated by a media completely in love with a lie.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> In my opinoin, it's more than a white and black issue.
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of this so called "freely elected" gov. pushing my *** around. I work hard and ask for no handouts, yet I'm expected to contribute my "fair share" to all of the lazy asses in this country who "CHOOSE" to set on their dead asses an wait for a handout.
> 
> ...


Living in NY with the recent BS our legislature put us through I to am sick of what our government has become. I would love to start an organization called R.E.N.O. "re-elect no one" I would make the website www.reelectnoone.org and try to rally people to get rid of these career politicians that are in their positions for themselves and no one else.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Long legged half breed.LMAO This guy rules! Preach on brotha!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> we live in sad times friends.
> all the points made above are true and valid.
> If Bush did 1/10th of what barry has done it would have been the end of the world.
> all this is perpetuated by a media completely in love with a lie.


 
AAAAA-MEN!!!!


----------

